# Recall notice



## hordak82 (Jan 2, 2019)

I have the same notification [emoji848]









Sent from my SM-N9700 using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Yep, the 2018, and apparently NOT the 2017. I had mine in for them to look at the P059F code for the active grille shutters that came and went on it's own, and they informed me of this recall. It's a ECM reprogram to cover the apparent issue of frequent regens not throwing a MIL as they apparantly should. I've only driven about 20 miles since it was done, and noticed no change, but oddly it now shows my ODO as the distance since last Regen.. but still 55 regens for count. I'll have to get the other 2018 in there to have it done sometime as well, it's showing for both my 2018s, but not on the 2017... I wonder what programming changed from 2017 to 2018 that it would affect one year and not the other?


----------



## ChrisH80 (Feb 6, 2020)

Apparently the ECU for the 2.8 liter Colorado has the same programming issue, not surprising with similar PIDs: GM Recall# N192273630


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

I got this this morning and it is of great interest and some concern for me, as someone who has had frequent regenerations for over a year and been repeatedly dismissed by dealers and GM because I didn't have a CEL. Now, it could be that the software update wouldn't consider my regens to be "too frequent", so I really want to know how it defines frequent. I wonder if it takes into account driving style at all? A regen after 100 miles in NYC may not be too frequent but after 100 miles at 65 mph on perfect highway would. MRO1791, that is odd that it wiped your "distance since last regen" count. I absolutely know that something wiped by total regen count when I had my turbo replaced and that was another thing the dealer pretty much stomped on me for suggesting (never mind the major math problems that appeared between the total regens and average distance between ... the one guy told me I didn't understand how averages work ... that might have been my favorite). 
I will be interested to hear what, if anything, folks notice different after getting this done. I'm scared it's going to cause unrelated problems like whack my fuel economy, though I think that is just paranoia from recall horror stories across the modern car world. The real fear is that if the software change recognizes my problem, that is all it will do; it won't fix the problem. The dealers might still not be able to fix it and might start throwing new engines in there.
I'd love for this to result in my car getting fixed, or, just not change anything, in which case I would assume my regen rate isn't in whatever the "danger zone" is. But there are a whole lot of in between outcomes I'm worried about. I'm considering finding a third dealer to do it.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

MRO1791 said:


> Yep, the 2018, and apparently NOT the 2017. I had mine in for them to look at the P059F code for the active grille shutters that came and went on it's own, and they informed me of this recall. It's a ECM reprogram to cover the apparent issue of frequent regens not throwing a MIL as they apparantly should. I've only driven about 20 miles since it was done, and noticed no change, but oddly it now shows my ODO as the distance since last Regen.. but still 55 regens for count. I'll have to get the other 2018 in there to have it done sometime as well, it's showing for both my 2018s, but not on the 2017... I wonder what programming changed from 2017 to 2018 that it would affect one year and not the other?


Weren't the 2017s subject to an earlier emission related recall? I don't think it was this exactly, but maybe there was some gap between that recall and the software they were putting in new cars at the time that something got left out.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> Weren't the 2017s subject to an earlier emission related recall? I don't think it was this exactly, but maybe there was some gap between that recall and the software they were putting in new cars at the time that something got left out.


I'll have to go back an look, but yes, the 2017 did have a prior ECM program recall, but I'm pretty sure it was not this same issue, rather some other issue.. but perhaps it fixed both and somehow they did not notice the issue on 2018? I guess never underestimate the ability of incompetence to exist, just when you think it can't be worse, someone will prove that yes, it can be!


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

I did just see someone posted a more detailed recall notice on the Colorado forum that does says for the new software, the frequency of regenerations is judged on operating conditions. The last time I had all my data pulled at GM, I was at 97% soot load per DPF sensor and 31% soot load estimated by driving conditions. I'm guessing that's gonna trip it if anything does. We'll see.

EDIT: Actually looks like a couple folks have had the same issues with their trucks that I have ... frequent regens + "no CEL, no problem" ... no answers yet of course as they are all getting this at the same time as us.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

I have the same recall notice for my 2018 Cruze and my 2019 Colorado. The notice spells out for model year 2019 and yet it applies to my 2018 Cruze. I do not recall ever getting a notice in the mail from GM on both of these recalls. 
Communication is paramount.
Unfortunately GM lacks good customer service when handling these important issues.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

So, what did GM change that all of the medium diesel engines are not equally affected?

What is different in the ECU tuning that my 2018 model is not affected?


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Oh, nice. I just went through the phone app and the recall is listed for my vehicle. The recall says 2019 model year vehicles but my car is a 2018.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

Barry Allen said:


> Oh, nice. I just went through the phone app and the recall is listed for my vehicle. The recall says 2019 model year vehicles but my car is a 2018.


Yeah doesn't do a lot for my faith that they can't even describe the recall correctly. I wonder what the cutoff is though, because my car was built in late March/early April 2018 so that's fairly close to the 2019 model year start (I think would be June or July 2018, right?). I have to imagine the recall picks up where the last emission recall stopped, but that's fishy too ... i.e., they had to know about this issue enough that the 2017s were already updated and they just sort of forgot to add it to the newer cars?? Unless the 2017s are eventually getting this recall too. 

I love these cars and even love the concept of the emissions system ... it is comfortable, reliable, super easy to drive, etc. But the tradeoff is how ridiculously complex it is when something goes wrong ... well, I don't think the technology behind it is that complex but the fact that you've got all this sort of ... red tape ... to find out what's wrong or fix it.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

So I'm curious, has anyone actually gotten a letter in the mail or an email about this? That is something else I find weird. If I didn't use my app I'd never know. Nothing on NHTSA database either, though maybe that is limited to safety recalls.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> I wonder what the cutoff is


Probably every Gen2 diesel car is included. Name one thing on these engines that is different across the 2017-2019 model years? It's all the same, with maybe slightly different engine tuning for the MT cars as compared to the automatics.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

I ran my VIN on GMs recall website and it shows the recall worded the same as in the Chevrolet app even though my Cruze production date was May 2018. When I ran my VIN on the DOT.GOV recall site the recall was not listed. Maybe only safety recalls are on the DOT.GOV site. Either way I'm not concerned over it. I'll get it done when ever I make time to visit the dealer.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> So I'm curious, has anyone actually gotten a letter in the mail or an email about this? That is something else I find weird. If I didn't use my app I'd never know. Nothing on NHTSA database either, though maybe that is limited to safety recalls.


I received a letter in the mail over a month ago, but that is GM Canada.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> So I'm curious, has anyone actually gotten a letter in the mail or an email about this? That is something else I find weird. If I didn't use my app I'd never know. Nothing on NHTSA database either, though maybe that is limited to safety recalls.


No I did not on either vehicle I own. 
2018 cruze and 2019 Colorado.


----------



## hordak82 (Jan 2, 2019)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> So I'm curious, has anyone actually gotten a letter in the mail or an email about this? That is something else I find weird. If I didn't use my app I'd never know. Nothing on NHTSA database either, though maybe that is limited to safety recalls.


I haven't seen a thing come to my mailbox. Thanks to you all for alerting me to it! 

Sent from my SM-N9700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

I just stopped at the local dealership today. My phone app lists a recall date of 11/22/2019 but the service writer said "This recall just came out 5 days ago" so there is a time difference there that probably doesn't matter other than GM being lazy about pushing the recall out to the dealerships. The service writer did confirm my 2018 is in the recall and when I asked about potential 2017 models (basically, all Chevy Cruze Gen2 diesel cars) he said "Probably."


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

Barry Allen said:


> I just stopped at the local dealership today. My phone app lists a recall date of 11/22/2019 but the service writer said "This recall just came out 5 days ago" so there is a time difference there that probably doesn't matter other than GM being lazy about pushing the recall out to the dealerships. The service writer did confirm my 2018 is in the recall and when I asked about potential 2017 models (basically, all Chevy Cruze Gen2 diesel cars) he said "Probably."


Interesting. It does seem like the Canadians got it quite a bit before we did, especially looking at the Colorado forum. I do remember someone saying when they first got the notice that it said the software wasn't ready and they would be alerted when it was. Maybe they waited until the software was ready to tell us Americans. 

Guess I'm going to bite the bullet on this soon. If it does throw a CEL I have to be prepared for the inconvenience of not having my car for a while or having to take it in and out of there constantly until they figure it out, and there's no good time for that. But no sense putting off something that could potentially help the car.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> Interesting. It does seem like the Canadians got it quite a bit before we did, especially looking at the Colorado forum. I do remember someone saying when they first got the notice that it said the software wasn't ready and they would be alerted when it was. Maybe they waited until the software was ready to tell us Americans.
> 
> Guess I'm going to bite the bullet on this soon. If it does throw a CEL I have to be prepared for the inconvenience of not having my car for a while or having to take it in and out of there constantly until they figure it out, and there's no good time for that. But no sense putting off something that could potentially help the car.


We did get notice in Canada over a month ago, however there was not a fix ready yet at the time and I have yet to receive anther notice stating that a fix is ready. Is there a re-flash ready now?


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

TDCruze said:


> We did get notice in Canada over a month ago, however there was not a fix ready yet at the time and I have yet to receive anther notice stating that a fix is ready. Is there a re-flash ready now?


The recall notice I got implies it can be done now, no note about it not being ready. A couple folks have had it done already. Though, it is possible there is different software for Canada and US so perhaps best to give your dealer a call and see if they have the reflash ready.


----------



## hordak82 (Jan 2, 2019)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> The recall notice I got implies it can be done now, no note about it not being ready. A couple folks have had it done already. Though, it is possible there is different software for Canada and US so perhaps best to give your dealer a call and see if they have the reflash ready.


I'm taking mine in for an appointment on Friday. We'll see... 

Sent from my SM-N9700 using Tapatalk


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

Appointment made for Monday. Hopefully they won't screw it up. 

@MRO1791 out of curiosity, did it change your "average distance between regenerations" statistic? I realized that that would be a significant concern to me since my total number of regenerations is incorrect. It was zeroed when I got my new turbo at 12k miles, no idea why, and GM will not believe me, math be damned. So my average distance between regeneration is my only proof that this has been going on for a year ... it is around 200 miles. So in reality I have over 120 lifetime regens but my total will say around 60 ... GM has used that as a bullet against me. To be fair they couldn't care less about any of this, and if it throws a CEL they will fix it; if it doesn't they won't. But I do like the idea of having lasting proof that they neglected my problem for over 15k miles.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> Appointment made for Monday. Hopefully they won't screw it up.
> 
> @MRO1791 out of curiosity, did it change your "average distance between regenerations" statistic? I realized that that would be a significant concern to me since my total number of regenerations is incorrect. It was zeroed when I got my new turbo at 12k miles, no idea why, and GM will not believe me, math be damned. So my average distance between regeneration is my only proof that this has been going on for a year ... it is around 200 miles. So in reality I have over 120 lifetime regens but my total will say around 60 ... GM has used that as a bullet against me. To be fair they couldn't care less about any of this, and if it throws a CEL they will fix it; if it doesn't they won't. But I do like the idea of having lasting proof that they neglected my problem for over 15k miles.


Well, the total regen count was not altered, so in my case I would expect the average would work out, but it is odd that the full ODO appeared in the distance since last regen gauge post recall, as that would certainly make for an error on the average calculation, if it uses that number in the calculation. I'll have to ensure I have the AVG gauge displayed and let you know. I now have 56 regens in just over 23000 miles, so that would be about 420 miles per regen doing the math on the # of regens, and ODO, on average on this car, which is lower than the other 2 automatic diesels I have in the family. The 2017 I think has like maybe 23 regens, and about 17K miles, that is like 760 miles on average. Your 200 miles really doesn't seem quite right, but your MPG is much higher than I'd expect for that many regens.... perhaps the regens are not completing.. it is odd. Do you see the 1240F finish EGT temps during the regen, near the end of the cycle?


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

MRO1791 said:


> Well, the total regen count was not altered, so in my case I would expect the average would work out, but it is odd that the full ODO appeared in the distance since last regen gauge post recall, as that would certainly make for an error on the average calculation, if it uses that number in the calculation. I'll have to ensure I have the AVG gauge displayed and let you know. I now have 56 regens in just over 23000 miles, so that would be about 420 miles per regen doing the math on the # of regens, and ODO, on average on this car, which is lower than the other 2 automatic diesels I have in the family. The 2017 I think has like maybe 23 regens, and about 17K miles, that is like 760 miles on average. Your 200 miles really doesn't seem quite right, but your MPG is much higher than I'd expect for that many regens.... perhaps the regens are not completing.. it is odd. Do you see the 1240F finish EGT temps during the regen, near the end of the cycle?


The regens appear completely normal, fairly short but from what I have read that is typical since I usually make sure to stay on the highway for them. The EGTs are around 1100 for most of the regen and then go to 1250 at the end. It usually stops around 2 or 3% but sometimes goes all the way to 0. It registers as completed and I have never had a "keep driving" or other DIC message. The soot % just climbs really fast again once the regen is over. Many times it goes down to 0 or close and completes, then climbs a point or two like normal, but then instantaneously jumps to 25%. Which is why I have always believed it has something to do with the soot% reading and not actual soot level. The soot% just climbs and climbs, never levels out. It does slow down over the course of the 100% but not really significantly. By the end of the cycle I usually see if climb 1% every 2-3 miles. The fact my mpg is so high despite it just goes to show how off-kilter it is with my driving style ... I'm on the highway enough that in between regens it makes up for it. I'm mostly upset about the wear and tear, but it's annoying that even though my mpg is high, it would be higher if I didn't have a regen so often.

One of the things that has really frustrated me is that in a year of this I have never been able to speak to one person at the dealer or GM who can help explain it to me or actually listen. It is just middlemen trying to shift you onto the next guy. I understand that techs don't get paid to talk to needy customers and it wouldn't be fair to them, but it's one thing I miss about old cars. If I had a concern or a theory, I could discuss it face to face with someone and they could either use what I told them to find the problem, or, explain to me why my theory is wrong. Even the Jeep dealer had a mechanic who would come out and talk with me briefly, was very knowledgeable and respectful. Nothing major but it gave me confidence he knew what he was doing and actually cared. If I had a lot of time and money I'd just go to GM tech school and save myself all this bother.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> The regens appear completely normal, fairly short but from what I have read that is typical since I usually make sure to stay on the highway for them. The EGTs are around 1100 for most of the regen and then go to 1250 at the end. It usually stops around 2 or 3% but sometimes goes all the way to 0. It registers as completed and I have never had a "keep driving" or other DIC message. The soot % just climbs really fast again once the regen is over. Many times it goes down to 0 or close and completes, then climbs a point or two like normal, but then instantaneously jumps to 25%. Which is why I have always believed it has something to do with the soot% reading and not actual soot level. The soot% just climbs and climbs, never levels out. It does slow down over the course of the 100% but not really significantly. By the end of the cycle I usually see if climb 1% every 2-3 miles. The fact my mpg is so high despite it just goes to show how off-kilter it is with my driving style ... I'm on the highway enough that in between regens it makes up for it. I'm mostly upset about the wear and tear, but it's annoying that even though my mpg is high, it would be higher if I didn't have a regen so often.
> 
> One of the things that has really frustrated me is that in a year of this I have never been able to speak to one person at the dealer or GM who can help explain it to me or actually listen. It is just middlemen trying to shift you onto the next guy. I understand that techs don't get paid to talk to needy customers and it wouldn't be fair to them, but it's one thing I miss about old cars. If I had a concern or a theory, I could discuss it face to face with someone and they could either use what I told them to find the problem, or, explain to me why my theory is wrong. Even the Jeep dealer had a mechanic who would come out and talk with me briefly, was very knowledgeable and respectful. Nothing major but it gave me confidence he knew what he was doing and actually cared. If I had a lot of time and money I'd just go to GM tech school and save myself all this bother.


Interesting. Your regens sound completely normal, the soot build-up is not normal. If I had to take a guess, first I'd guess DPF clogging, but you have had a new DPF, so next guess assuming not DPF would be pressure sensors not reading correct, but that should throw a code, I'd think, unless they are just not off far enough to fail a self test. I know you have tried all kinds of fuel, no change so that is not it.. another would be something with injectors.. but that would make you take an MPG hit, and have other symptoms. 

As to talking to a technician, I think the reason you don't get access, in many, if not most cases, is that the techs do not really know that much either, they rely on TSBs and calling back to the GM engineers for advice quite often (understandable when you realize there are few of these engines out there, even if you include the 2.8 in the trucks), and the information they get is filtered through what you tell the service writer, then what he tells the tech, and from what the tech can see on the car.. then he talks to the engineers, who might have limited knowledge also, and by now is getting pretty skewed information, and quite a bit lost in the translation...

So the people you really need to talk to would be the engineers... I also know they have the ability (or they for sure once did have) to install a kind of on board data recorder, kind of like a black box, and it can record parameters over an extended period of time, and that data can be analyzed to see what is going on.. you might ask about that capability and see if it is possible to get that installed and analyzed by the engineers.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

MRO1791 said:


> Interesting. Your regens sound completely normal, the soot build-up is not normal. If I had to take a guess, first I'd guess DPF clogging, but you have had a new DPF, so next guess assuming not DPF would be pressure sensors not reading correct, but that should throw a code, I'd think, unless they are just not off far enough to fail a self test. I know you have tried all kinds of fuel, no change so that is not it.. another would be something with injectors.. but that would make you take an MPG hit, and have other symptoms.
> 
> As to talking to a technician, I think the reason you don't get access, in many, if not most cases, is that the techs do not really know that much either, they rely on TSBs and calling back to the GM engineers for advice quite often (understandable when you realize there are few of these engines out there, even if you include the 2.8 in the trucks), and the information they get is filtered through what you tell the service writer, then what he tells the tech, and from what the tech can see on the car.. then he talks to the engineers, who might have limited knowledge also, and by now is getting pretty skewed information, and quite a bit lost in the translation...
> 
> So the people you really need to talk to would be the engineers... I also know they have the ability (or they for sure once did have) to install a kind of on board data recorder, kind of like a black box, and it can record parameters over an extended period of time, and that data can be analyzed to see what is going on.. you might ask about that capability and see if it is possible to get that installed and analyzed by the engineers.


I think I mentioned it in the other thread (which is so long it's hard to keep track of!), but a couple weeks ago I paid out of pocket to have the differential pressure sensor and hoses replaced. The hoses that came off did actually have a hole in the smaller one so I thought eureka, but alas, no improvement at all. 

Talking to an engineer would be exactly what I want, and I bet they could solve it in half a day if not a minute. The dealer did take the car for a day once and drove it for 100 miles, gave it back to me and said "it didn't do a regen while we had it, so it's fine" ... that was in the summer and it ended up going around 250 I think, one of my longer ones. I can't understand why they wouldn't do the black box thing. It would have told them a lot in stone without having to trust a customer's word, which I get can be dicey. I think the dealers never even get to talk to engineers. They call GM Tech assistance and are immediately told if there is no CEL, send me packing. The low "lifetime regens" number gave them further ammo. They told both dealers to ignore the "average distance between" and tell me the lifetime regens were normal. They told the dealers to tell me it is based on my driving style, essentially blaming me for my short regen cycles. Even if the dealers wanted to help, they would hit that wall. I don't know who you have to be to get past GM Tech's moat of lava but maybe it would make an interesting video game ... that no one would ever be able to win.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> I think I mentioned it in the other thread (which is so long it's hard to keep track of!), but a couple weeks ago I paid out of pocket to have the differential pressure sensor and hoses replaced. The hoses that came off did actually have a hole in the smaller one so I thought eureka, but alas, no improvement at all.
> 
> Talking to an engineer would be exactly what I want, and I bet they could solve it in half a day if not a minute. The dealer did take the car for a day once and drove it for 100 miles, gave it back to me and said "it didn't do a regen while we had it, so it's fine" ... that was in the summer and it ended up going around 250 I think, one of my longer ones. I can't understand why they wouldn't do the black box thing. It would have told them a lot in stone without having to trust a customer's word, which I get can be dicey. I think the dealers never even get to talk to engineers. They call GM Tech assistance and are immediately told if there is no CEL, send me packing. The low "lifetime regens" number gave them further ammo. They told both dealers to ignore the "average distance between" and tell me the lifetime regens were normal. They told the dealers to tell me it is based on my driving style, essentially blaming me for my short regen cycles. Even if the dealers wanted to help, they would hit that wall. I don't know who you have to be to get past GM Tech's moat of lava but maybe it would make an interesting video game ... that no one would ever be able to win.


Have you opened a case with GM Customer Assistance on this issue? It helped to eventually get a new MyLink in my car, the original would not hold a bluetooth connection, and I was told "does not work well with android" among other bogus excuses and many visits on that issue. Eventually they did replace it, and now it works fine, holds a bluetooth connection, just fine. In that situation I literally had to bring in my other car with the SAME MyLink unit, and demonstrate to them that the issue was on ONE car, one unit, and not the other, and thus something was wrong wit that unit. It was bizarre, and I made note of the fact that it should not be required to have 2 cars with the same unit to show one has a problem. GM is just falling on it's face with support after the sale, and it too bad. You can see others having issues with getting parts, and not just for the Diesel, the Cruze in general and even other models. GM is just having issues all round.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

I wonder what the consequences of not getting the update would be. The Colorado message board I read showed a similar update and the opinion of more than one poster was "If your truck runs fine, ignore the update because it doesn't matter."

It does make me wonder if Chevy put any undocumented other updates into the engine software update. Sometimes they'll do a little bit of tweaking/tuning, and it's not really a documented update. 

It's been many, many years but my local Dodge dealer bricked an aftermarket ECU with an unannounced, undocumented ECU update. I used to take my Neon ACR to the dealership for $19.99 oil changes and I guess one time their computer system showed an ECU firmware flash as an update. Without telling me, they plugged their computer in to my car and promptly bricked the aftermarket ECU. The car had to sit at the dealership for a week while they waited for the replacement ECU (they paid for it) to arrive. Following that, I always taped a 3x5 index card to the steering wheel that said "DO NOT PLUG THIS CAR INTO ANY COMPUTER" when I took it in for any service, no matter how minor.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

MRO1791 said:


> Have you opened a case with GM Customer Assistance on this issue? It helped to eventually get a new MyLink in my car, the original would not hold a bluetooth connection, and I was told "does not work well with android" among other bogus excuses and many visits on that issue. Eventually they did replace it, and now it works fine, holds a bluetooth connection, just fine. In that situation I literally had to bring in my other car with the SAME MyLink unit, and demonstrate to them that the issue was on ONE car, one unit, and not the other, and thus something was wrong wit that unit. It was bizarre, and I made note of the fact that it should not be required to have 2 cars with the same unit to show one has a problem. GM is just falling on it's face with support after the sale, and it too bad. You can see others having issues with getting parts, and not just for the Diesel, the Cruze in general and even other models. GM is just having issues all round.


I have, two different ones, and each time they just close it because the dealer tells them there is no problem and they decide it's resolved. The second time they basically forced the dealer to do the extended test, which was 100 miles, and the dealer did that, observed it didn't do a regen and that was that. But both cases are in their system or should be. After this I will likely open a third one, one way or the other. Even though it's pretty pointless in my experience ... you get someone who is friendly but knows zero about the car and only acts as a liaison with the dealer, who I already know can't or won't fix it. Every time I just hit a point of exhaustion and give up. But the recall could put a new twist on it, assuming it leads to a CEL. If it doesn't I'm still going to complain again, just to have my complaint on record in case things get worse down the line. If it does throw a CEL, and they can't fix it, I'll have to open a case. If it does throw one and they fix it, I'm opening a case to ask how they are going to reconcile the fact that they let my car operate this way for over a year when they clearly could have fixed it.

The story about your MyLink is crazy, but so expected ... I have even thought it's too bad I don't have a family member or friend who I could convince to buy one of these to compare. Because owning 10 of them is the only way to find out what's normal.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

Barry Allen said:


> I wonder what the consequences of not getting the update would be. The Colorado message board I read showed a similar update and the opinion of more than one poster was "If your truck runs fine, ignore the update because it doesn't matter."
> 
> It does make me wonder if Chevy put any undocumented other updates into the engine software update. Sometimes they'll do a little bit of tweaking/tuning, and it's not really a documented update.
> 
> It's been many, many years but my local Dodge dealer bricked an aftermarket ECU with an unannounced, undocumented ECU update. I used to take my Neon ACR to the dealership for $19.99 oil changes and I guess one time their computer system showed an ECU firmware flash as an update. Without telling me, they plugged their computer in to my car and promptly bricked the aftermarket ECU. The car had to sit at the dealership for a week while they waited for the replacement ECU (they paid for it) to arrive. Following that, I always taped a 3x5 index card to the steering wheel that said "DO NOT PLUG THIS CAR INTO ANY COMPUTER" when I took it in for any service, no matter how minor.


The peripheral sneak updates are what worry me most here. There are a lot of stories where manufacturers use a recall as a veiled way to do something that really changes (usually for the worse) how the car performs. If I recall that happened with the Gen 1s and people saw a huge drop in mpg, though I don't remember how the recall was presented. 

I don't think there is any particular consequence of not getting the recall, other than if you have a problem later related to too-frequent regenerations, they could maybe try to deny a warranty claim. I don't think the recall is necessary for anyone who monitors their regen cycles. You'd be able to see for yourself if the regen cycles are OK. However, if someone is getting short regen cycles, having a CEL come on is the only way to get the dealer to do anything about it. As long as the regen cycles are normal, the recall should theoretically do absolutely nothing.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

I do recall the many recalls on the Gen 1 LUZ Diesels, and at one point had two Gen 1's. There was one recall that they rolled out, then later cancelled, and went back to redo the programming, in some cars that recall on the first version had created all kinds of new problems, but not on all cars (thus the cancelled it and later did a better version), it was fine on my two cars that got the recall, it did not affect everyone in a bad way. 

Then there was the VW cheating issue, and the proposed "fix" for people that did not take the buyback. It was universally accepted that those cars would take a performance and/or MPG hit if they were "fixed" and that was a reasonable assumption, however I reviewed a few VW TDI forums, and most seemed to report not much changed, which was pretty surprising actually.

I totally get the concerns that a recall is going to cause new problems, or do things you might not like... however on this one I think that is unlikely, for sure the description seems pretty benign, and it's interesting that somehow 2017 is not on the recall list, unless it was taken care of on the prior recall for 2017. 

Knowing this also affects the 2.8l Diesel Pick-ups tells me it's something you should do. A recall such as this is very EXPENSIVE for GM, and one thing you can bet on, they will not spend money if they really do not have to. Clearly there are some vehicles out there that are doing excessive regens, but not throwing a code, and that is what this is intended to fix. Not doing it you are asking for trouble, and in some states you won't be able to renew registration with an open emissions recall on your VIN, so keep that in mind. Big government has all kinds of ways to making you comply. 

To ease any concerns, I do monitor many parameters on my car, with the Torque Pro and BiScan for GM, and see not abnormal post recall performance issues, other than the ODO for distance since last regen, and that has now reset with the first post recall regen, and all appears normal thus far, you can be sure I'll post an update if I see anything odd, I do have the second 2018 that has yet to get this recall, in the meantime I have one post and one pre-recall 2018 running, and both seem to be operating without issues.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

MRO1791 said:


> I do recall the many recalls on the Gen 1 LUZ Diesels, and at one point had two Gen 1's. There was one recall that they rolled out, then later cancelled, and went back to redo the programming, in some cars that recall on the first version had created all kinds of new problems, but not on all cars (thus the cancelled it and later did a better version), it was fine on my two cars that got the recall, it did not affect everyone in a bad way.
> 
> Then there was the VW cheating issue, and the proposed "fix" for people that did not take the buyback. It was universally accepted that those cars would take a performance and/or MPG hit if they were "fixed" and that was a reasonable assumption, however I reviewed a few VW TDI forums, and most seemed to report not much changed, which was pretty surprising actually.
> 
> ...


Yes, I think you are definitely right about it obviously being a relevant issue if GM is actually spending money on it. I did also see an article not long ago from Europe about cities wanting to ban even newer diesels because even though they are cleaner, they emit a lot during regens. So I wonder if there is some internal pressure to make sure regens are not happening when they shouldn't, to avoid an even more expensive lawsuit or VW-style PR mess. There was someone who interned where I volunteer who had a post-fix VW and said he noticed no difference at all in performance or mpg. I've seen the same from a couple people in various groups/forums. I'm glad to hear that but also always maddened ... because it means VW could have just sold them that way to begin with, and not absolutely destroyed the reputation and future of diesel passenger cars. Whatever made GM do it, I am glad they did if it means they will take regen issues seriously. I want my car to run as clean as possible both for its benefit, mine, and the air. I would also hate to see these cars on a whole get hung up in a lynchmob scenario. On a whole they are pretty amazing, and amazingly clean, if kept functioning properly.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> I'm glad to hear that but also always maddened ... because it means VW could have just sold them that way to begin with, and not absolutely destroyed the reputation and future of diesel passenger cars.


EXACTLY my thought on that. I actually ditched my 2012 VW Jetta in part due to what might have come from a VW post scandal fix, but it was mostly due to my finding about the far worse ticking time bomb of a horrible high pressure fuel pump (HPFP) that they used. There is now a massive class action lawsuit over that pump used in various vehicles. (CP4.1 VW, CP 4.2 GM, Ford). That horrible HPFP saved them about $600 per car, the emissions cheat perhaps about $330 per car. When I did a fuel filter change and saw metallic particles, that was it, and VW said that was normal and charged me a diagnostic fee to tell me that garbage.. so done with VW on that one. So despite the struggles with GM, they have never charged me a diagnostic fee to tell me something is normal that is most definitely not normal, and even the debacle on my 7" Mylink, when they were saying it was fine, and "doesn't work well with Android" at least I was not paying a diagnostic fee for that BS, I guess that is keeping it all in context. Though I have had some pretty crappy service over the years, I guess to be fair, GM has not been the worst. Even when I had an actual lemon, as soon as I got a lawyer involved, GM paid up and bought that vehicle back.. I guess it worked out for them in the end, as since then I have purchased 4 more new GM cars!


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

MRO1791 said:


> EXACTLY my thought on that. I actually ditched my 2012 VW Jetta in part due to what might have come from a VW post scandal fix, but it was mostly due to my finding about the far worse ticking time bomb of a horrible high pressure fuel pump (HPFP) that they used. There is now a massive class action lawsuit over that pump used in various vehicles. (CP4.1 VW, CP 4.2 GM, Ford). That horrible HPFP saved them about $600 per car, the emissions cheat perhaps about $330 per car. When I did a fuel filter change and saw metallic particles, that was it, and VW said that was normal and charged me a diagnostic fee to tell me that garbage.. so done with VW on that one. So despite the struggles with GM, they have never charged me a diagnostic fee to tell me something is normal that is most definitely not normal, and even the debacle on my 7" Mylink, when they were saying it was fine, and "doesn't work well with Android" at least I was not paying a diagnostic fee for that BS, I guess that is keeping it all in context. Though I have had some pretty crappy service over the years, I guess to be fair, GM has not been the worst. Even when I had an actual lemon, as soon as I got a lawyer involved, GM paid up and bought that vehicle back.. I guess it worked out for them in the end, as since then I have purchased 4 more new GM cars!


Well, that gives me some perspective that I'll at least give GM credit for ... they have not charged me for all the time they have spent with the car not fixing it. Though I think the fact that I have a receipt showing in plain writing they put the wrong oil in it, that helped my case in terms of them at least looking at it early on. I do actually continue to think the design of the car is pretty solid and I'm sure there is a rhyme/reason to what mine is doing wrong ... as mentioned before an engineer could probably figure it out easily. I'm guessing the GM service experience is unfortunately not as unusually bad as it feels to me, compared to the average service experience for modern cars. This is my first GM car ever and first new car since 2005 (my Jeep). I definitely had some headaches with the Jeep dealer but they did always fix stuff. Before that I just had the old Mercedes and the most amazing independent mechanic I could ask for, so I think that skewed my expectations for mechanics caring and being knowledgeable.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

I just received a recall reminder notice in the mail yesterday from the Recall Information Processing Center in Milwaukee, Wisconsin. 
It's a reminder of a older recall about trapped nitrogen in the rear brake calipers. No mention of the Diesel Regeneration reprogram update. GM needs to get their house in order. Depending which website or app you go to it will have different information on recalls. So directly from GM recall NO mention of recall pertaining to the reprogramming of the regeneration filter.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

6speedTi said:


> I just received a recall reminder notice in the mail yesterday from the Recall Information Processing Center in Milwaukee, Wisconsin.
> It's a reminder of a older recall about trapped nitrogen in the rear brake calipers. No mention of the Diesel Regeneration reprogram update. GM needs to get their house in order. Depending which website or app you go to it will have different information on recalls. So directly from GM recall NO mention of recall pertaining to the reprogramming of the regeneration filter.


Is your car a Diesel?


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> There are a lot of stories where manufacturers use a recall as a veiled way to do something that really changes (usually for the worse) how the car performs.


The Honda Civic hybrid is the legendary update for that. Lots of owners were having trouble with failing battery packs and Honda put out a firmware update that greatly reduced the amount of battery/motor assist that was provided to the gasoline engine, resulting in much lower fuel economy. Customers were absolutely PISSED about that.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> I did also see an article not long ago from Europe about cities wanting to ban even newer diesels because even though they are cleaner, they emit a lot during regens.


European cities want to ban diesels because they emit more while driven in the real world, period. It has long been acknowledged that real-world emissions are almost always higher than lab testing because lab testing is fixed, perfect conditions.

As for higher emissions during regen cycles? Sure, probably. Almost certainly. The dirty secret about emissions testing is that manufacturers get lots of exceptions carved out for conditions where engines don't have to meet emissions standards. Examples included operating conditions where the engine could experience damage, so the emissions systems can be "turned off" if it means saving the engine from damage. Another example can be conditions where the manufacturer expects the engine to never be operating for a significant portion of the time it is being used, such as full-throttle acceleration: engines are almost never tested for emissions under full throttle because that's so infrequently done in the real world. Lastly, it's almost a given that the regen cycles are basically excluded from emissions testing because the manufacturer certifies it's a small portion of the operating cycle of the engine. Regens are supposed to be what? Less than 5% of the total time the car is driven?


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

MRO1791 said:


> Is your car a Diesel?


Yes


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Barry Allen said:


> European cities want to ban diesels because they emit more while driven in the real world, period. It has long been acknowledged that real-world emissions are almost always higher than lab testing because lab testing is fixed, perfect conditions.
> 
> As for higher emissions during regen cycles? Sure, probably. Almost certainly. The dirty secret about emissions testing is that manufacturers get lots of exceptions carved out for conditions where engines don't have to meet emissions standards. Examples included operating conditions where the engine could experience damage, so the emissions systems can be "turned off" if it means saving the engine from damage. Another example can be conditions where the manufacturer expects the engine to never be operating for a significant portion of the time it is being used, such as full-throttle acceleration: engines are almost never tested for emissions under full throttle because that's so infrequently done in the real world. Lastly, it's almost a given that the regen cycles are basically excluded from emissions testing because the manufacturer certifies it's a small portion of the operating cycle of the engine. Regens are supposed to be what? Less than 5% of the total time the car is driven?


I am pretty sure new diesel engines are cleaner than gas. The DPF cannot be turned "off" so particulates are always very low. My tail pipe is bare metal clean, no black like most gas engines. Only the DEF can be switched off. So possibly the NOx could be elevated sometime, but I can't see how that would effect the engine at all?


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

6speedTi said:


> Yes


Interesting, perhaps there is a range of dates for the 2018 MY, and not all VINs are covered. What was your manufacture date? Mine were both in 2017 for manufacture date, in fact the first one I got was in November 2017, the other was late 2018, but still a manufacture in 2017, it had been sitting on various lots for some time before I got it. They had problems selling the Diesels, people like us are a rare breed, especially if we also want a manual transmission!


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

May 2018


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

6speedTi said:


> May 2018


Mine is March 2018 and I got a recall notice through the app and MyChevy portal, so yours should be in it I would think. It's weird they sent you the brake one, because I believe that predates our cars, so they would have been built with the correction. I wonder if they just sent you the wrong thing as a clerical error? Maybe it would be best to call your dealer and see if they have any notes for it. Though when I made my appointment my dealer didn't even ask my VIN or anything, or what recall I was talking about. So who knows.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

TDCruze said:


> I am pretty sure new diesel engines are cleaner than gas. The DPF cannot be turned "off" so particulates are always very low. My tail pipe is bare metal clean, no black like most gas engines. Only the DEF can be switched off. So possibly the NOx could be elevated sometime, but I can't see how that would effect the engine at all?


This is what I am referring to: Diesels 'more polluting below 18C'


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Barry Allen said:


> This is what I am referring to: Diesels 'more polluting below 18C'


That is not comparing Diesel emissions to gasoline engine emissions. For a Diesel, the NOx is the challenge to reduce. Now on a gasoline car, it has to deal with vapor from the fuel tank, and fuel out the tailpipe for a cold engine, when it's in open loop. Gasoline vapor is a big factor in VOC and smog, much like NOx. The VW cheat made it open season on Diesel, and that is what is shown here, yet on many direct injection gasoline cars, soot is becoming an issue, and yet there is not yet a demand for gasoline DPFs. In the final analysis, common sense (I get its not very common) would dictate that a higher MPG and less fuel used SHOULD be overall better for the environment. I know we are going to see massive impacts from the disposal of EV vehicle batteries, and production, not to mention many are basically charged with coal fired power plants.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Barry Allen said:


> This is what I am referring to: Diesels 'more polluting below 18C'


Diesel engines built to current standards (Euro 5) emit more Nox than gas engines but less CO. So I guess pick your poison. Next gen (Euro 6) diesel is supposed to even up the NOx.


----------



## hordak82 (Jan 2, 2019)

Dropped my car off at the dealer for the recall. Fingers crossed, lol.









Sent from my SM-N9700 using Tapatalk


----------



## hordak82 (Jan 2, 2019)

hordak82 said:


> Dropped my car off at the dealer for the recall. Fingers crossed, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They just finished the process. All done! Sure was quick... The only thing I notice now is that my distance since last regen on my scan Guage now has an F in front of it? 
















Sent from my SM-N9700 using Tapatalk


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

hordak82 said:


> They just finished the process. All done! Sure was quick... The only thing I notice now is that my distance since last regen on my scan Guage now has an F in front of it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's odd, is the number otherwise the same? I am jealous that you have 28% soot after 118 miles ... at 108 miles since regen I have 92% ?


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

MRO1791 said:


> on many direct injection gasoline cars, soot is becoming an issue, and yet there is not yet a demand for gasoline DPFs.


European emissions regulations on particulate matter are beginning to require gasoline particulate filters on direct injection cars. Reading the latest reviews of Porsche vehicles in both Motor Trend and Car & Driver magazines show them testing Euro-spec vehicles where they mention the particulate filters dampening the exhaust sound.


----------



## hordak82 (Jan 2, 2019)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> That's odd, is the number otherwise the same? I am jealous that you have 28% soot after 118 miles ... at 108 miles since regen I have 92%


The number is otherwise unchanged along with soot. I wonder if the F will disappear too, hmm! We'll see what happens after the next regen! 

Sent from my SM-N9700 using Tapatalk


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

hordak82 said:


> The number is otherwise unchanged along with soot. I wonder if the F will disappear too, hmm! We'll see what happens after the next regen!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9700 using Tapatalk


I will report what mine does on Monday. I have a SGII as well so we'll see if it does the same. I wish mine would just change the soot reading magically to what it should be. I'm still like 95% sure it is a bad reading and not actual high soot. I'm guessing if the new software does cause a CEL for my short regens, that it would take a couple regens before it lights up and not just right away. But we'll see, at least it is something with possibilities. And no one has reported back that they get 30 mpg highway now haha.


----------



## hordak82 (Jan 2, 2019)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> I will report what mine does on Monday. I have a SGII as well so we'll see if it does the same. I wish mine would just change the soot reading magically to what it should be. I'm still like 95% sure it is a bad reading and not actual high soot. I'm guessing if the new software does cause a CEL for my short regens, that it would take a couple regens before it lights up and not just right away. But we'll see, at least it is something with possibilities. And no one has reported back that they get 30 mpg highway now haha.


Keep us posted. I do hope your soot issue evens out eventually, lol. Also, let me know if you have an F in front of your distance since regen number? Hmm... 

Sent from my SM-N9700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

I got the recall done yesterday and it was relatively painless. It took about 20 minutes, total, and I've noticed nothing. My car doesn't have problems with regen cycles, though, so I'll wait to see if anything happens.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

Barry Allen said:


> I got the recall done yesterday and it was relatively painless. It took about 20 minutes, total, and I've noticed nothing. My car doesn't have problems with regen cycles, though, so I'll wait to see if anything happens.


Nice, thanks for the report. I hope my dealer will be able to just do it while I wait, sounds like it's been pretty quick and uneventful for everyone so far. Even with the regen cycle problems I assume it won't do anything immediately, so I'm eager to get it back on the road, go through a couple cycles and see if the new software has anything to say about it.


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> Even with the regen cycle problems I assume it won't do anything immediately


There is always the chance that the updated programming looks at the data stored in the computer and retroactively throws a CEL as you pull out of the dealership parking lot.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

Barry Allen said:


> There is always the chance that the updated programming looks at the data stored in the computer and retroactively throws a CEL as you pull out of the dealership parking lot.


That's possible too. It could just be based off how the measured soot level and estimated soot level based on driving parameters compare. Last time I had the dealer pull those numbers (I haven't found a PID to get that second one the on the SG), they were 97% and 31%, respectively. I would think a discrepancy like that would be the kind of thing it is looking for in one way or another.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

Recall finished this morning. Noticed no difference in driving, mpg, etc which is good. It did change my "distance since last" from 127 to 9,185. And wiped out my "average distance between" to 0, as well as "avg distance between last 6 regens". Did a regen 15 miles after the recall and everything went as usual, distance since went back to 0. But, the "average distance between" went to 404 instead of the ~210 it has been for months. My stored total # regens has been incorrect (falsely low) and now the "average distance between" is falsely high to match it. So, so far this recall just screwed me further. But, I will elaborate on that in my own problem thread ... more relevant here, I can add to other reports that nothing alarming or dire happened with the car's performance, and if you have a healthy car I don't think it will have any effect.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> Recall finished this morning. Noticed no difference in driving, mpg, etc which is good. It did change my "distance since last" from 127 to 9,185. And wiped out my "average distance between" to 0, as well as "avg distance between last 6 regens". Did a regen 15 miles after the recall and everything went as usual, distance since went back to 0. But, the "average distance between" went to 404 instead of the ~210 it has been for months. My stored total # regens has been incorrect (falsely low) and now the "average distance between" is falsely high to match it. So, so far this recall just screwed me further. But, I will elaborate on that in my own problem thread ... more relevant here, I can add to other reports that nothing alarming or dire happened with the car's performance, and if you have a healthy car I don't think it will have any effect.


Well, I can only imagine that in a few weeks your frequent regens should trigger a CEL. Hopefully then you can find a solution at the dealer.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

TDCruze said:


> Well, I can only imagine that in a few weeks your frequent regens should trigger a CEL. Hopefully then you can find a solution at the dealer.


Hopefully that will be the case. If they stay the way they are they will eventually pull the average back down and trigger something. I just hope it's not in the middle of my really important road trip next month!


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

OK, update post recall on my car, since I was the first on this tread to get it done. I have had one post recall regen, and I'm now at about 82% soot and just over 300 miles. All seems well, and MPG is just under 50MPG and there were some long highway trips in the mix. One other important different post recall, before recall, a code clear and reset on the ECU would reset the emission monitor tests, and it would take over 2000 miles, (yes 3 zeroes) post reset to get a "complete" on the PM monitor test, it would be incomplete for a long, long time. Now it's not even 400 miles post recall and reset, and it is complete.. so that seems to be an improvement as well.. and if I had to guess, part of the recall and inability to throw a CEL for frequent regens might have been a problem with the PM monitor portion of the ECU readiness programming.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

MRO1791 said:


> OK, update post recall on my car, since I was the first on this tread to get it done. I have had one post recall regen, and I'm now at about 82% soot and just over 300 miles. All seems well, and MPG is just under 50MPG and there were some long highway trips in the mix. One other important different post recall, before recall, a code clear and reset on the ECU would reset the emission monitor tests, and it would take over 2000 miles, (yes 3 zeroes) post reset to get a "complete" on the PM monitor test, it would be incomplete for a long, long time. Now it's not even 400 miles post recall and reset, and it is complete.. so that seems to be an improvement as well.. and if I had to guess, part of the recall and inability to throw a CEL for frequent regens might have been a problem with the PM monitor portion of the ECU readiness programming.


How do you find out the status of the PM test? I don't think I had a PID for this nor I am I sure how it would be expressed (if at all) on the three GDS data sets I have had dealers printed out over the months. I do wonder if there is something like this that has been hanging up my ECU for all this time, but to be honest this is where I just don't understand how these systems work and interface with each other.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> How do you find out the status of the PM test? I don't think I had a PID for this nor I am I sure how it would be expressed (if at all) on the three GDS data sets I have had dealers printed out over the months. I do wonder if there is something like this that has been hanging up my ECU for all this time, but to be honest this is where I just don't understand how these systems work and interface with each other.


Well, the Torque Pro app has it built in, and I added that feature, it's not specific to this car. If you are running Torque Pro I can help you find that feature. Not sure if Scan Guage 2 has the feature our not, I never installed the one I bought that was set up for the Gen 1 LUZ Diesel Cruze. Once I got Torque Pro and BiScan for GM, didn't see any need for that.. and now there is Gretio, which I still need to configure, and might end up using that eventually instead.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

MRO1791 said:


> Well, the Torque Pro app has it built in, and I added that feature, it's not specific to this car. If you are running Torque Pro I can help you find that feature. Not sure if Scan Guage 2 has the feature our not, I never installed the one I bought that was set up for the Gen 1 LUZ Diesel Cruze. Once I got Torque Pro and BiScan for GM, didn't see any need for that.. and now there is Gretio, which I still need to configure, and might end up using that eventually instead.


Thanks, at this point I just have the SGII and I don't see anything that looks like that listed. I've been considering getting the whole TorquePro/BiScan setup but it ends up kind of being an investment so I'm hesitant especially if this is going to continue being a problem that can't get fixed no matter what I observe or invest on my end. It does seem to offer some features the SG doesn't, though I do like the SG for its size and simplicity. I'll have to read up on the PM test and how it relates to the regens; I only have a vague idea.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> Thanks, at this point I just have the SGII and I don't see anything that looks like that listed. I've been considering getting the whole TorquePro/BiScan setup but it ends up kind of being an investment so I'm hesitant especially if this is going to continue being a problem that can't get fixed no matter what I observe or invest on my end. It does seem to offer some features the SG doesn't, though I do like the SG for its size and simplicity. I'll have to read up on the PM test and how it relates to the regens; I only have a vague idea.


If you do not have an android phone, you can get one fairly new for less than $100, way less if you get a used one, you don't even need it to be activated. Torque Pro is like $5 on the Google Play store, I think BiScan is less than $20, snipesy on this forum is the maker of that add-in, as well as the newer Gretio app. If you have BiScan, you can get Gretio. The OBD2 LX or MX are recommended, $49 to $99 depending on which you choose (I have both). It is really a small investment. I have a cell phone vent mount on the center passenger side vent. That holds the phone, then a USB cable to connect it, and as a bonus, Android Auto can be used at the same time as the display with Torque pro (now if you don't activate the phone, you could just use the car WiFi for the internet connection for Android Auto, you would miss out on hands-free calls, unless you have free Google Voice that can call via the WiFi.. all things to consider. I highly recommend you look at this set up, in your case in particular it can help diagnose what is going on with the frequent Regens. Also, the Torque Pro works on basically any 1996 or newer car, as wall as the adapter, so it's something that can be useful beyond this vehicle.


----------



## hordak82 (Jan 2, 2019)

Just had my first regen since the update. So far so good. Seems normal to me. Also, the strange "F" before my "DIS" (distance since last regen) has disappeared. Anyway, all appears to be normal but I'll keep my eye on it and report back if anything goes awry. _shrug_









Sent from my SM-N9700 using Tapatalk


----------



## Barry Allen (Apr 18, 2018)

Post-recall, I spent the weekend doing some significant long-distance driving. Central Illinois down to Tennessee, then back through Kentucky, then return. It was mostly highway cruising and I got an oil change in Indianapolis when I was picking up a companion from the bus station.

I saw zero effects to the car. It was steady 50+ MPG on highway driving and only once did I see any regen for about 3-4 minutes.

I'd say zero has changed with my car.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

It has been a week since I had the recall done and I haven't noticed any driving differences ... it has neither hindered nor helped. In 400 miles since the recall the car has done three regenerations and will do another tomorrow. No CEL. Would love to know what parameters would trigger one.


----------



## conemark (Feb 9, 2020)

First post after saying "hello", and sure enough we got the notification on our app about the recall. Since we're at roughly 1800 miles on the car, I would guess getting it done now so that the emissions readiness is more than "ready" for the Empire State's annual pocket dip of an inspection.

How well versed have the dealers been in terms of dealing with this? Has anyone encountered scheduling problems "waiting for parts"?


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

conemark said:


> First post after saying "hello", and sure enough we got the notification on our app about the recall. Since we're at roughly 1800 miles on the car, I would guess getting it done now so that the emissions readiness is more than "ready" for the Empire State's annual pocket dip of an inspection.
> 
> How well versed have the dealers been in terms of dealing with this? Has anyone encountered scheduling problems "waiting for parts"?


This actually went pretty smoothly for me. I had to wait a few days to be fit into the schedule, but once there I waited less than an hour. It is only a software update, so parts should not be an issue ... I would think that any dealer now has access to the correct software, but you could always ask them ahead if they have the needed update, just to make sure they don't get confused once you're there.


----------



## coalminer (Oct 31, 2018)

They must have expanded the recall to the 2017 model as I got an email notification. Will have to schedule a time to drop it off later this week.


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

Had the recall performed. I brought my car to the dealer for misfiring and hesitation, along with a CEL for code P11DB for a bad nOx sensor.

Dealer did the recall and recorded on the paperwork that “the recall performed resolved the check engine light”

Either this recall 1 has the ability to resolve an “out of bounds” condition on the nOx sensor. 2 they shut the check engine light off and the code will come up once again once I drive enough miles

I don’t notice anything different in terms of drivability, though I feel like upon deceleration I can hear an intermittent ticking sound (almost like an injector) a little louder than usual


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

Carminooch said:


> Had the recall performed. I brought my car to the dealer for misfiring and hesitation, along with a CEL for code P11DB for a bad nOx sensor.
> 
> Dealer did the recall and recorded on the paperwork that “the recall performed resolved the check engine light”
> 
> ...


I think the reprogramming makes the NOx sensor "not ready" (I'm probably not using the right language because this stuff is over my head) for a few hundred miles. So maybe it can no longer pick up on the fault? If that were the case it would again once "ready".


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

MRO1791 said:


> Yep, the 2018, and apparently NOT the 2017. I had mine in for them to look at the P059F code for the active grille shutters that came and went on it's own, and they informed me of this recall. It's a ECM reprogram to cover the apparent issue of frequent regens not throwing a MIL as they apparantly should. I've only driven about 20 miles since it was done, and noticed no change, but oddly it now shows my ODO as the distance since last Regen.. but still 55 regens for count. I'll have to get the other 2018 in there to have it done sometime as well, it's showing for both my 2018s, but not on the 2017... I wonder what programming changed from 2017 to 2018 that it would affect one year and not the other?


Well, now it appears to cover the 2017 as well. so basically all 1.6L and 2.8L GM US market vehicles, it appears.


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

Update: 950 miles after having the recall performed, check engine light P11DB came back.

The technicians notes state “performing the recall eliminated the check engine light and fixed the issue”. This was the same technician to say “whoa a diesel I’ve never worked on one of these before!” As I walked up to my car with him.

Sure enough, plugging my scanner in says that distance traveled since last time the codes were cleared was 950 miles. I have a feeling the inexperienced tech performed the recall, it shut the light off, and he went “whoa that little yellow light thing went out, I fixed the issue!”

My distance since last regen is 0 miles. My average before was 536 miles. I haven’t had a regen since I got my car back from the dealer which is odd because I have them every 300-600 miles.

This is more of a personal experience but none the less an interesting side note


TLDR: don’t let the dealer tell you the recall fixed a check engine light involving anything other than regen frequency or you’ll be back in a few days dealing with the same issue again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

Carminooch said:


> Update: 950 miles after having the recall performed, check engine light P11DB came back.
> 
> The technicians notes state “performing the recall eliminated the check engine light and fixed the issue”. This was the same technician to say “whoa a diesel I’ve never worked on one of these before!” As I walked up to my car with him.
> 
> ...


They were just hoping that they could clear the MIL and it would not come back.. that is not really a plan for success or customer satisfaction!


----------



## 406 (Apr 5, 2019)

Just received the notice for this recall for my 2017 sedan, will update after the reprogram. Haven't had a single emissions issue outside of a DEF tank heater recall with under a 1000 miles on the car. I just rolled over 80,000 so hopefully this doesn't create issues for me...

Hope in one hand, DEF in the other...


----------



## BaggerJack (Dec 24, 2019)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> Interesting. It does seem like the Canadians got it quite a bit before we did, especially looking at the Colorado forum. I do remember someone saying when they first got the notice that it said the software wasn't ready and they would be alerted when it was. Maybe they waited until the software was ready to tell us Americans.
> 
> Guess I'm going to bite the bullet on this soon. If it does throw a CEL I have to be prepared for the inconvenience of not having my car for a while or having to take it in and out of there constantly until they figure it out, and there's no good time for that. But no sense putting off something that could potentially help the car.


----------



## BaggerJack (Dec 24, 2019)

I got the recall for both my 2019 Silverado 2500HD 6.6l L5P and my 2018 Cruze. I've already taken in the truck.


----------



## 406 (Apr 5, 2019)

Got the flash done this morning. Wiped a lot of the ECM history with regards to regens, except regen count. After picking up the car, it immediately performed a regen while showing over 90% soot. The car was at 50-60% when I dropped it off. I assume this false soot value was part of the flash, to force a regen afterwards and give the system a fresh start point. After the regen everything seemed to return to normal. My regen count is now 102 at a little over 80,000 miles, which is knocking the door of the max distance one can go between regens. My average distance between regens before the flash was 1275 km, which i think is max distance before a regen is forced. This value is now reset, will update if atypical numbers or events emerge. A side note, I drive an absurd amount of almost exclusively highway miles with this car, which is as ideal as possible for these new emissions systems.


----------



## BaggerJack (Dec 24, 2019)

My car has never had a regen since I've owned it. None of my diesel vehicles have done that I've aware of have or had a 2016 Colorado with the 2.8l Duramax, currently the Cruze and a 2019 2500HD. I guess I'm just lucky.


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

BaggerJack said:


> My car has never had a regen since I've owned it. None of my diesel vehicles have done that I've aware of have or had a 2016 Colorado with the 2.8l Duramax, currently the Cruze and a 2019 2500HD. I guess I'm just lucky.


How do you know that? Unless you’re really REALLY paying attention, I don’t even notice my car regen. If I’m on the highway it goes for about 5 mins and that’s it. Once every two weeks maybe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

BaggerJack said:


> My car has never had a regen since I've owned it. None of my diesel vehicles have done that I've aware of have or had a 2016 Colorado with the 2.8l Duramax, currently the Cruze and a 2019 2500HD. I guess I'm just lucky.


Even if it doesn't hit 100% soot it will still do a regen after a certain amount of miles. If it never did one that would definitely be a problem. It doesn't tell you when it's doing one, so one can definitely sneak by without notice. I have no idea how many regens mine did in the first six months I had it; I only noticed it when it started doing them crazy frequently, and since the crazy frequency has continued for over a year, I can now identify them wayyyyy too easily. Even so on the highway if I didn't keep an eye on fuel economy, I wouldn't know it's doing one, and they take like 7-8 minutes so easy to miss.


----------



## BaggerJack (Dec 24, 2019)

Carminooch said:


> How do you know that? Unless you’re really REALLY paying attention, I don’t even notice my car regen. If I’m on the highway it goes for about 5 mins and that’s it. Once every two weeks maybe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


From comments from others here, I was under the impression it would appear on the Driver Information Console. I guess that's not correct. My dealer told me it was also based on your driving. Those doing more city (stop and go) driving would definitely experience more regens than those who get up to highway speeds.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

BaggerJack said:


> From comments from others here, I was under the impression it would appear on the Driver Information Console. I guess that's not correct. My dealer told me it was also based on your driving. Those doing more city (stop and go) driving would definitely experience more regens than those who get up to highway speeds.


North American models do not show when the vehicle is undergoing a regen. If your vehicle didn't regen, the particulate filter would completely clog up with soot and your engine would cease to run.

But yes, regens are required more often if more city driving is done, as it produces more soot.


----------



## BaggerJack (Dec 24, 2019)

MP81 said:


> North American models do not show when the vehicle is undergoing a regen. If your vehicle didn't regen, the particulate filter would completely clog up with soot and your engine would cease to run.
> 
> But yes, regens are required more often if more city driving is done, as it produces more soot.


Thanks for educating me on how the regen process works. (This is not meant to be sarcasm)


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Not a problem!

Models outside North America actually have a regen light, I do believe. I wish they would have activated that light here (it is in the cluster, it's just not used), as it could be extremely helpful to know.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

BaggerJack said:


> From comments from others here, I was under the impression it would appear on the Driver Information Console. I guess that's not correct. My dealer told me it was also based on your driving. Those doing more city (stop and go) driving would definitely experience more regens than those who get up to highway speeds.


Some of our comments might be confusing because a few folks use an aftermarket gauge that tells us when it is doing a regen (a ScanGauge II or a bluetooth OBDII reader with TorquePro and BiScan apps). So when you see a user talking about seeing a regen start or in progress they are probably referring to the external gauge. I agree with MP81 that I wish it were just built into the DIC. Though not too crucial if you aren't having problems, it is nice to know if you are in the middle of one so you can avoid stopping the process if possible. Frequent regens are also a window into a potential problem, which is why it would be good for an owner to be able to see patterns. I hate to say it but I think that is why GM _doesn't_ want owners to know when they are happening. They can't and won't fix the issue if it does them too frequently. I know this because I am an exception to the "based on your driving" rule because my car does them every ~100-200 miles even with frequent highway use (it once did one after 73 miles of solid highway driving). I've been trying to get this diagnosed for over a year and GM has been _impossible_. The recall is just a CYA so GM can tell the EPA that they have a measure in place to ensure it isn't malfunctioning. Bottom line is they don't care if two people drive exactly the same and one goes 800 miles between regens and the other goes 100 miles between regens. As long as those people are blind to it, GM doesn't get called out on it. 
Anyway, my personal rant aside, if you've never noticed one happening, your vehicles are probably doing well. But one of the above-mentioned aftermarket gauges can be nice to have to get an overview of where your regen behavior is. There are also ways to tell by feel or other measures. The most obvious is if you shut the engine off during a regen, the cooling fan stays on and you can hear it. If you are on the highway when one is happening, your fuel economy will go way down for the duration of the regen and it is very noticable if you watch the economy tracker on the DIC (since the regen process uses extra fuel to heat the exhaust gases). If it's cold and you stop at an intersection, you might get little rpm "bumps" at idle, while the car tries to keep exhaust temps from dropping too much while you're stopping. It also gets a subtle boggy feeling and a little different throttle response ... that is hard to really detect but if you get them every day or every other day like I was all summer, you'd start to know the feel.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

MP81 said:


> Not a problem!
> 
> Models outside North America actually have a regen light, I do believe. I wish they would have activated that light here (it is in the cluster, it's just not used), as it could be extremely helpful to know.


Out in the rest of the world, that light starts flashing when there have been three failures to complete a regeneration.

If you don't complete a regeneration then, it stays on, to indicate that your DPF is stuffed and you need to take the car to a competent mechanic.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Oh, and a dead giveaway - at least with the Korean and Australian diesels is that during regeneration the RPMs increase by about 100 when at idle.


----------



## Carminooch (Mar 23, 2018)

grs1961 said:


> Out in the rest of the world, that light starts flashing when there have been three failures to complete a regeneration.
> 
> If you don't complete a regeneration then, it stays on, to indicate that your DPF is stuffed and you need to take the car to a competent mechanic.


And sometimes finding a competent mechanic is nearly next to impossible, as it’s been in my quest of ownership so far


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

grs1961 said:


> Out in the rest of the world, that light starts flashing when there have been three failures to complete a regeneration.
> 
> If you don't complete a regeneration then, it stays on, to indicate that your DPF is stuffed and you need to take the car to a competent mechanic.


Ahh ok, so then it's similar to ours in that you don't get a light going on when it is performing one - that is something I'd like to see.


----------



## spaycace (Feb 9, 2012)

BaggerJack said:


> Thanks for educating me on how the regen process works. (This is not meant to be sarcasm)


FYI, the way I can tell when a regen is taking place is to monitor my instant mpg while driving on the highway. In general, my normal highway mpg is in excess of 50 on any given day driving 75 mph. When that instant mpg drops down to around 30-35 mpg, I know a regen is taking place. Once the regen completes, the instant mpg goes back up to normal. Not very scientific, but still effective.


----------



## 6speedTi (May 18, 2018)

spaycace said:


> FYI, the way I can tell when a regen is taking place is to monitor my instant mpg while driving on the highway. In general, my normal highway mpg is in excess of 50 on any given day driving 75 mph. When that instant mpg drops down to around 30-35 mpg, I know a regen is taking place. Once the regen completes, the instant mpg goes back up to normal. Not very scientific, but still effective.


Yes, exactly how you described it. I experienced this as well. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## 406 (Apr 5, 2019)

Have made two 300 plus mile trips since the flash and forced regen that the flash caused. Haven't had a regen since. My next trip should have a forced regen somewhere just under that 800 mile mark (1250-1275 km). Will monitor and report back what comes up for regen reason (RGN RSN). Also, my DPF SOOT pretty consistently never goes much higher than 50% thanks to ludicrous highway miles full of passive regeneration.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

406 said:


> Have made two 300 plus mile trips since the flash and forced regen that the flash caused. Haven't had a regen since. My next trip should have a forced regen somewhere just under that 800 mile mark (1250-1275 km). Will monitor and report back what comes up for regen reason (RGN RSN). Also, my DPF SOOT pretty consistently never goes much higher than 50% thanks to ludicrous highway miles full of passive regeneration.


If I ever see a passive regen on mine I'm going to think I slipped into some alternate dimension or hallucinating.


----------



## 406 (Apr 5, 2019)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> If I ever see a passive regen on mine I'm going to think I slipped into some alternate dimension or hallucinating.


It won't ever say passive regen, passive regen just occurs because exhaust conditions are such that it happens.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

406 said:


> It won't ever say passive regen, passive regen just occurs because exhaust conditions are such that it happens.


Oh I know, sorry my comment was kinda vague ... I watch the soot % on my ScanGauge and it never goes down under any condition (sometimes it drops 1% in traffic jams, but regains it and keeps climbing once I'm cruising on the highway). There's a whole saga in another thread but my car has some frequent-regen issue for over a year now ... something is most definitely wrong, but with no engine light, GM Tech won't believe it. I tried a third dealer this month that I really like so far, and they replaced the EGR valve and cooler, so I'm hoping there's a light at the end of the tunnel. 

I still never got a CEL or regen-related DTC after the recall so I think it was largely a "CYA" move so they can say it's technically in place. An interval of 130 miles between regens with at least 80% highway did not hit the bar for frequent. 

Does yours always initiate an active regen at the same mileage? I've heard several different things for the maximum so I'm curious what it actually is.


----------



## 406 (Apr 5, 2019)

BodhiBenz1987 said:


> Oh I know, sorry my comment was kinda vague ... I watch the soot % on my ScanGauge and it never goes down under any condition (sometimes it drops 1% in traffic jams, but regains it and keeps climbing once I'm cruising on the highway). There's a whole saga in another thread but my car has some frequent-regen issue for over a year now ... something is most definitely wrong, but with no engine light, GM Tech won't believe it. I tried a third dealer this month that I really like so far, and they replaced the EGR valve and cooler, so I'm hoping there's a light at the end of the tunnel.
> 
> I still never got a CEL or regen-related DTC after the recall so I think it was largely a "CYA" move so they can say it's technically in place. An interval of 130 miles between regens with at least 80% highway did not hit the bar for frequent.
> 
> Does yours always initiate an active regen at the same mileage? I've heard several different things for the maximum so I'm curious what it actually is.


It seems to force one at the same max distance. Just under ~800 miles, so ~1250 km. I don't have the means to read an ECM and tell you what the value is exactly (but I'm very interested in learning how), but I'm confident it's around 1250 km.

I've followed your car troubles since you first posted them. It seems there are only three ways an active regen is triggered: 1) Soot accumulation 2) maximum distance reached since last regen 3) forced regen by the dealer or a neat little app like Gretio. Side note, that app is worth every penny. Props to Snipesy.

Since you and the dealer aren't forcing them, and you aren't getting anywhere near 800 miles between regens, 2 & 3 are off the table.

Your soot shouldn't be climbing at cruising speeds on the highway, this is the most ideal passive regen condition. So your issue seems to be related to number 1. ECM thinks there is more soot than there actually is, causing excessive active regens.

How is soot measured? Solid question. I think the ECM compares the pressure differential across the DPF, and this differential has a positive correlation to soot accumulation. Put another way, more soot leads to less air flow through the DPF creating a larger pressure difference before and after the DPF.

Being that you drive mostly highway like me, I doubt you're actually accumulating that much soot. My best guess, bad sensor giving false readings to the ECM.


----------



## BodhiBenz1987 (Jan 13, 2018)

406 said:


> It seems to force one at the same max distance. Just under ~800 miles, so ~1250 km. I don't have the means to read an ECM and tell you what the value is exactly (but I'm very interested in learning how), but I'm confident it's around 1250 km.
> 
> I've followed your car troubles since you first posted them. It seems there are only three ways an active regen is triggered: 1) Soot accumulation 2) maximum distance reached since last regen 3) forced regen by the dealer or a neat little app like Gretio. Side note, that app is worth every penny. Props to Snipesy.
> 
> ...


That's been my thinking too, that it was the sensor or the rubber lines going to them (one of which actually had a small hole), but I had both replaced (at my own cost because GM wouldn't warranty it since they said nothing is wrong) without improvement. With the recent news that the EGR and cooler were plugged, I'm wondering if it maybe created a back pressure issue that threw off the values going to the sensor/ECM. From what I've read the soot level in the DPF has to build to around 50% to passively regen, so it would make sense that if the actual soot value never builds to that, it just builds. I'll be real interested to see how it goes from here. Would love to have it back functioning when all the travel restrictions lift, because I intend to take a couple nice road trips.


----------



## 406 (Apr 5, 2019)

Everything seems to be normal for me post recall. Forced regen after ~800 miles. These cars just aren't built for frequent short trips.


----------



## conemark (Feb 9, 2020)

No sooner did I ask about how ready the dealers were with the flash, sure enough our recall notice came in.

We went to our local dealer to have the software update done as well as the first oil change at roughly 4500 miles. I guess the six speed diesel is somewhat of a unicorn since there were a few questions about how we found it, how we like it, etc. At any rate, the car was returned back to us within 90 minutes. Now it's time to start monitoring the regens!


----------

